# Camp sites in Benidorm



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi

I am looking for a campsite in Benidorm were you can hire a static home, so that friends can join us there, ideally one near to the centre so not to expensive to taxi home in the evenings, it must allow pets, as I take my parrots everywere with me, usually we book the Miguel Angelo apartments, but they are full, Thanks


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

How do you get parrots through pet control Julie and do they have to have a passport??

This might help http://www.sunseekercaravans.com/campsites.html


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi

If you go by ferry to Santander, the parrots travel in the veichle in the garage, but you have to go on the Pont aven they are not allowed on the newer ferries, also not all ferries will allow them, you have to ask, also the tunnel is no problem either, no paperwork needed or payment to make with either, but if you have a cities registered parrot (endangered species ) you have to show your cities certificate. 

Thanks for the info on Beni


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Julie.
You could try a friend of mine who has mobile homes. Ray.

Email
Screen Name: [email protected]
Other E-Mail: [email protected]
Other E-Mail: [email protected]

Phone
Home: 0034 968 748006
Work: 0034 626022014
Cell: 639 747112 J

Home Address: Calasparra Property Services
27 La Nora
Ctra. Valentin Km.5
Calasparra, Murcia 30420
Spain


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

http://www.camping-villasol.com/

Villasol, next to the big outdoor market have mobile homes they rent (according to web site)


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Julie.
Camping Raco in Benidorm has added new this year fully furnished bungalows.
http://www.campingraco.com/


----------

